# Rutentasche



## AURS5 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,|wavey:
  da ich neu in der Angelwelt bin und jetzt einiges an Angelzubehör benötige, würde ich gerne eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.
  Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Rutentasche, nur stellt sich bei mir die Frage, muss die Tasche jetzt die selbe Länge wie meine Rute betragen (Steckrute) oder soll sie nur so groß sein wie sie auch im „auseinandergenommen Zustand“ ist ? #c

  Ihr könnt mir gerade mit jeder Antwort helfen und verübelt mir bitte nicht die vielleicht etwas „doofe“ Frage.:q


----------



## Menzer (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Also die Länge richtet sich normalerweise nach der Transportlänge der Rute und die wird im zerlegten Zustand gemessen. Solltest du jetzt ausschließlich kurze Spinruten von 180cm transportieren wollen (wovon ich jetzt eher nicht ausgehe) kannst du die auch zusammen gesteckt reinschmeißen. Aber ne 13ft Rute - da wirst du keine passende Tasche finden ;o) die musst du zerlegen.


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*


----------



## AURS5 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten. 
  Meine Rute hat eine Gesamtlänge von 2,70 m, falls die Info wichtig ist. 
  Hättet ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp worauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte?


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Kommt drauf an. Willst viel Zubehör mitnehmen, mit oder ohne Rolle, oder gepolstert für mehr Schutz, mit trennsteg damit sich nichts aneinander reibt Vieleicht gleich mit getrennten Kammern? Brauchbares gibt es schon recht billig.


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



AURS5 schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
> Meine Rute hat eine Gesamtlänge von 2,70 m, falls die Info wichtig ist.
> Hättet ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp worauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte?



Das die Rute rein passt 

Nein im Ernst, dann reicht dir ja ne Tasche mit 1,40 - 1,50m. Die sind dann auch noch gut zu transportieren. Ich schau immer das die Tasche normale tragegurten *und* rucksackgurte hat. Wie zum Bsp. Die Behr Allround Rutetasche.


#h


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Ein guter Sitz der tragegurte ist nicht immer sicher da könnte man drauf achten.


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



AURS5 schrieb:


> Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
> Meine Rute hat eine Gesamtlänge von 2,70 m, falls die Info wichtig ist.
> Hättet ihr vielleicht noch einen Tipp worauf ich beim Kauf achten sollte?



Ich glaube die Gesamtlänge interessiert da nicht, sondern eher die Transportlänge!

Ich habe mir die neulich gekauft: https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-3-er-rutenlangtasche-gepolstert-1-50m--tarut3

leicht gepolsterte Gurte und gepolsterte Kammern für die Ruten!

Rechts und links weitere Taschen für Kescher und Co.


----------



## AURS5 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gesamtlänge interessiert da nicht, sondern eher die Transportlänge!
> 
> Ich habe mir die neulich gekauft: https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-3-er-rutenlangtasche-gepolstert-1-50m--tarut3
> 
> ...




 Erst einmal danke für eure Hilfe,:m ich bin erstaunt wie freundlich Angler sein können (schon paar böse Blicke vor ein paar Wochen gefangen, als ich sie beim Angeln ausfragen wollte |bigeyes:q). Wahrscheinlich wollten sie ihre ruhe. 
  Die Tasche gefällt mir vom optischen her sehr gut und platztechnisch hat das gute Stück auch was zu bieten.


----------



## AURS5 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Das die Rute rein passt
> 
> Nein im Ernst, dann reicht dir ja ne Tasche mit 1,40 - 1,50m. Die sind dann auch noch gut zu transportieren. Ich schau immer das die Tasche normale tragegurten *und* rucksackgurte hat. Wie zum Bsp. Die Behr Allround Rutetasche.
> 
> ...




 Diese Tasche gefällt mir auch und vom Preis her super für einen Azubi.#6
  Danke|rolleyes


----------



## macman (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Hallo 

Die DAM habe ich auch, habe sie mal in einem Angebot für die hälfte zwei 2er vor 3Jahren gekauft in 1,50m und in 1,70m bin sehr zufrieden für den Preis.
Mein Onkel hat die 3er in 1,90m für seine Karpfenruten und zubehör er ist auch sehr zufrieden. Es passt viel rein ist gut gesichert, die Gurte drücken nicht und mir ist noch keine Rute darin kaputt gegangen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Ich würde die Rutentasche generell lieber passend für die nächste Rutenlänge nehmen. Es wird bei einem Anfänger sicher nicht auf ewig bei einer 2,70m Rute bleiben. Deshalb lieber direkt eine Nr. länger, spart Geld.:m


----------



## Justin123 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...al-165-rod-bag-deluxe-165-/481372145-242-4505

Falls es dich interessiert.


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



AURS5 schrieb:


> Erst einmal danke für eure Hilfe,:m ich bin erstaunt wie freundlich Angel sein können (schon paar böse Blicke vor ein paar Wochen gefangen, als ich sie beim Angeln ausfragen wollte |bigeyes:q). Wahrscheinlich wollten sie ihre ruhe.
> Die Tasche gefällt mir vom optischen her sehr gut und platztechnisch hat das gute Stück auch was zu bieten.



Dies ist auch meine erste Rutentasche, da ich mit dem Angeln auch erst angefangen habe.


ich recherchiere viele Artikel im Netz, erkundige mich und vergleiche Preise und Ausstattung.

Kauf sie dir, die ist super! 1,50 m, reicht!


----------



## mittellandchannel (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



macman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die DAM habe ich auch, habe sie mal in einem Angebot für die hälfte zwei 2er vor 3Jahren gekauft in 1,50m und in 1,70m bin sehr zufrieden für den Preis.
> Mein Onkel hat die 3er in 1,90m für seine Karpfenruten und zubehör er ist auch sehr zufrieden. Es passt viel rein ist gut gesichert, die Gurte drücken nicht und mir ist noch keine Rute darin kaputt gegangen.



Die Polsterung macht echt viel aus, und das war mir auch beim Kauf wichtig! 

Solche Taschen sind dementsprechend teurer, aber für 50 € passt das schon!

Ich bin Student und habe kein Geld^^ ich probiere halt auch das Beste für das Geld zu bekommen und das habe ich mit der Tasche geschafft.

(Nein, ich werde von DAM nicht finanziert^^)


----------



## AURS5 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich würde die Rutentasche generell lieber passend für die nächste Rutenlänge nehmen. Es wird bei einem Anfänger sicher nicht auf ewig bei einer 2,70m Rute bleiben. Deshalb lieber direkt eine Nr. länger, spart Geld.:m




Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, :q hat eine größere Tasche dann irgendwelche Nachteile ? Also im Bezug zur Rute und welche Größe wäre dann sinnvoll ? Stehe gerade etwas aufm Schlauch, weil der eine meint 1,50 m, wiederrum wird empfohlen direkt eine größere zunehmen. |bigeyes


----------



## el.Lucio (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Naja, kommt halt drauf an was für Ruten du besitzt und was du vor hast dir zuzulegen. Ich persönlich hab noch keine größere gebraucht. Da ich meine Karpfenruten samt eigener Tasche gekauft habe und in die 1,50m Tasche zur not ja auch ne Rute mit 3.30m rein passt. Guckt halt etwas oben raus.

Je länger die Tasche desto unpraktischer, hängt ja auch weiter nach unten beim tragen auf dem Rücken. Aber das ist geschmacksache.


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Die DAM-Rutentasche ist gut. Ich habe die auch, allerdings in 1,65 m ? Zumindest passt bei mir ne zweiteilige 3 Meter Rute rein. Ich bin recht gross, ungefähr 1,90 m. Die Tasche schleift bei mir nicht auf dem Boden, wenn ich sie auf den Rücken schnalle.

Gruss Manfred

Grad noch mal gemessen. Es ist die 1,65 Variante, da gehen wie gesagt zweiteilige 3 Meter Ruten rein. Es passen auch mehr wie eine Rute pro Fach rein, das kommt dann auf die Größe der Rollen an.


----------



## Snâsh (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Servus #h,

hab damals immer auf den guten Rat eines Freundes gehört:

Kauf dir ne Tasche die als Seitenfach noch eine Schirmtasche hat (Anglerschirme werden auch recht groß)

Benutze den Schirm als Versteifung damit das Ding auch richtig gut steht *hrr

Habs leider schon geschafft das mir in einer älteren Tasche trotz der richtigen länge der Obere Teil dahin war und die schöne Feeder das selbe Bild ablieferte #q

Also lieber ne Nummer größer und noch genug Platz um fertig montierte Ruten mitzunehmen als eine die gerade so passt und du dafür das Material aufs Spiel setzt

Lg Robert


----------



## Schugga (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



mittellandchannel schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Gesamtlänge interessiert da nicht, sondern eher die Transportlänge!
> 
> Ich habe mir die neulich gekauft: https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-3-er-rutenlangtasche-gepolstert-1-50m--tarut3
> 
> ...



 Diese Tasche habe ich auch und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Es passt viel rein, sie ist gut zu tragen und der Preis stimmt auch #6


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Da sind auch Spanngurte dran, an denen man den Schirm befestigen kann. Zudem Taschen für Kescher, Banksticks, usw. Da passt schon was rein.


----------



## gambinho (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Kann ich ohne Probleme eine Rute, die deutlich kürzer ist, in die dam-Tasche packen oder haut das dann nicht mehr hin mit der Befestigung?!


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*



gambinho schrieb:


> Kann ich ohne Probleme eine Rute, die deutlich kürzer ist, in die dam-Tasche packen oder haut das dann nicht mehr hin mit der Befestigung?!



Was meinst du mit Befestigung?

Ich packe meine Teleskop Ruten da jetzt auch mit rein^^ und die sind deutlich kürzer als meine 3-Teiligen Ruten!


----------



## gambinho (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Ich hatte mir vorgestellt, dass in der Tasche Befestigungen für die Rute sind z.b. in Form von Schnallen. Aber wenn das so passt ist es super dann gönn ich mir die auch


----------



## mittellandchannel (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

ja da sind Klettbänder (pro Fach 2 glaube ich) drin. Meistens nutze ich die ehh nicht.


----------



## Jonas82 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Rutentasche*

Ich hab diese Rutentasche hier mit 3 Fächern und 1,70m lang. Da bekomm ich alles unter was nötig ist ( und theoretisch auch noch mehr |supergri). Ist jetzt im 2. Jahr das ich sie mit auf Reisen nehme und bis jetzt keine Mängel.


----------

